# Notice Concerning ADA Amendments Act of 2008



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

The U.S. Equal Employment Opportunity Commission 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Notice Concerning The Americans With Disabilities Act (ADA) Amendments Act of 2008

Status Update: On September 16, 2009, the Commission voted to approve a Notice of Proposed Rulemaking (NPRM)

```
|  [PDF] to conform its ADA regulations to the Amendments Act of 2008. The NPRM was published in the Federal Register on September 23, 2009. The Commission has also issued a question and answer guide on the NPRM. Below is a summary of the changes made by the Amendments Act, which became effective on January 1, 2009. You may continue to check this space for periodic updates. 

[url="http://www.eeoc.gov/ada/amendments_notice.html"]http://www.eeoc.gov/ada/amendments_notice.html[/url]

************************************************

Federal Register /Vol. 74, No. 183 /Wednesday, September 23, 2009 / Proposed Rules

[url="http://edocket.access.gpo.gov/2009/pdf/E9-22840.pdf"]http://edocket.access.gpo.gov/2009/pdf/E9-22840.pdf[/url]
```


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

From the above (previous post) link, bolding is mine:

DATES: Written comments on this
rulemaking must be submitted on or
before November 23, 2009.

ADDRESSES: Written comments should
be submitted to Stephen Llewellyn,
Executive Officer, Executive Secretariat,
Equal Employment Opportunity
Commission, 131 M Street, NE., Suite
4NW08R, Room 6NE03F, Washington,
DC 20507. As a convenience to
commenters, the Executive Secretariat
will accept comments transmitted by
facsimile (‘‘FAX’’) machine. The
telephone number of the FAX receiver
is (202) 663–4114. (This is not a toll-free
number.) Only comments of six or fewer
pages will be accepted via FAX
transmittal to ensure access to the
equipment. Receipt of FAX transmittals
will not be acknowledged, except that
the sender may request confirmation of
receipt by calling the Executive
Secretariat staff at (202) 663–4070
(voice) or (202) 663–4074 (TTY). (These
are not toll-free telephone numbers.)
You may also submit comments and
attachments electronically at http://
http://www.regulations.gov, which is the
Federal eRulemaking Portal. Follow the
instructions online for submitting
comments. Copies of comments
submitted by the public will be
available for review at the Commission’s
library, 131 M Street, NE., Suite
4NW08R, Washington, DC 20507,
between the hours of 9:30 a.m. and 5
p.m. or can be reviewed at http://
http://www.regulations.gov. Logged


----------

